# Kung Pao Shrimp or Chicken



## beerco (Dec 14, 2004)

Anyone with a good recipe for Kung Pao Shrimp or Chicken?  I had some at the local P.F. Chang's (not authentic I know...but it tastes good) and have been trying to duplicate it at home.

I found something on food tv from Wolfie but it was not....satisfying.

I do have a wok & a 18k burner on my cooktop but if necessary I also have a 130k outdoor burner I can use (haven't used the wok on it yet but it sounds dangerous....and tasty)

TIA


----------



## mudbug (Dec 14, 2004)

I would be interested too.  Hubby would even eat Kung Pao dog food if I had the recipe.


----------



## Alix (Dec 14, 2004)

My dog wouldn't eat Kung Pao dog food though! She is too spoiled. OK, where are all our Asian specialty people? This is a must have for the holidays I think. New Years Eve is about cool foods for us.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 14, 2004)

Did a Google search for Kung Pao (one of my favorites) and it looks pretty simple! I'd rather hear from our Asian Cuisine experts as well on this one before I try it! Whenever I've had Kung Pao it's always served with rice but I wonder how it would be over glass noodles? Mmmmmm... gimme extra chile peppers please!


----------



## Yakuta (Dec 14, 2004)

Here is a recipe I use and I normally  make chicken not shrimp because my kids prefer chicken over shrimp. 

4 Boneless chicken cut into small cubes (about an inch)
1 spring onion/scallion finely chopped
1 inch stick of fresh ginger grated
6 dried chillies (arabol)
1 cup of peanuts (unsalted)

For the sauce
1/2 tbsp of cornstarch
2 tbsp of dark soy sauce
1 tbsp of oyster sauce
1 tsp of sugar
1 tbsp of rice vinegar
1/4 tsp of sesame oil (too much and it will be overpowering)

Salt to taste (soy and oyster both have good amount so be careful)

Oil about a cup. 

First add about 1/2 cup of oil to a saute pan.  When the oil is slightly hot add the peanuts and stir them on a low flame until they are lightly toasted and browned.  Drain them on a paper towel.  

Next crank up the flame and add the chicken cubes to the oil and stri fry them in the hot oil until lightly browned.  Remove and drain on a paper towels. 

Now heat up some oil in a wok.  Once it's really hot (smoke should come out of it).  Add the arabol chillies, followed by the reserved chicken.  Now add the sauce ingredients and finely the peanuts.  Cook on high heat for 5 minutes stirring it constantly.  Finely shut the heat and stir in the chopped scallions.  Serve with rice of your choice (plain or fried).


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 14, 2004)

Wow! Ask and ye shall receive! Thanks, Yakuta!


----------



## Alix (Dec 14, 2004)

YEEHA!!! Kung Pao chicken for dinner! Thanks Yakuta, I was hoping you would help out.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks, Yakuta.  Will try this at home.


----------



## Alix (Dec 16, 2004)

It was GREAT! OK, my kids hated it (too spicy and too many nuts) but WE loved it. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## beerco (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks Yakuta,

I'll try and make this next week.

Anyone have any tips for stir frying shrimp in a wok? I recall somewhere something about double frying them or something like that.

With chicken I typically marrinade it a bit with some flavors+corn starch. Makes for  a very juicy chicken. The starch acts as a type of batter.  Will something similar work (or is it even desirable) for shrimp?


----------



## Caine (Jan 2, 2005)

*Kung Pao Beef, pork, chicken, fish or shrimp*

1 1/2 pounds beef , pork, or chicken strips, shrimp, or fish pieces
1 tablespoon soy sauce
2 tablespoons sesame oil
1 tablespoon rice wine or sherry
1 egg, beaten
1/2 teaspoon salt

2 Tbs peanut oil
4 dried red chiles, cracked
1 Tbs garlic, minced
1/2 Tbs grated ginger
1 tsp pepper 
2 scallions, chopped
1 red bell pepper, cut in strips
2 Tbs soy sauce
3 Tbs Chinese rice wine (or dry sherry)
2 Tbs Chinese black (or balsamic) vinegar
1 tsp sugar
1 cup chicken broth
1 Tbs cornstarch, dissolved in 4 Tbs water 
1/3 cup unsalted, dry roasted peanuts

Combine the soy sauce, sesame oil, rice wine/sherry, egg  and salt in a glass bowl. Add the meat, fish or shrimp, and stir to coat. Marinate for 1 hour, covered, in the refrigerator. 

Place peanut oil in a wok, and swirl to coat sides, then place over high heat. Add the chilies and cook until they begin to darken. Add the garlic, ginger, and bell pepper and continue to infuse the oil. Remove the meat, fish, or shrimp from the marinade, pat dry with paper towel, then add it to the wok. Stir-fry the meat for 3 minutes until brown, the fish for two minutes until flaky, or the shrimp until it turns oink. Add the scallions. Blend in soy sauce, rice wine, basalmic vinegar, sugar and chicken broth and cook for 2 minutes. Add the cornstarch slurry to the sauce and stir to thicken. Add the peanuts and stir to blend.


----------

